# Growling after been given a "get off command"



## Taika (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi I have a 12 month entire male, that just over the last few weeks he has started growling at other dogs. I reprimand him put his lead on and leave if he does this.
But last night he got up on the foot stool is told him down he looked at me and stayed where he was, I told him again and with my hand went to help him down, he turn and did a very low deep growl, I stood up to move him down and he growled and showed his teeth to me. I put him on his side very smartly and told him no! He then laid there and I spoke calmly to him, when released he got up and came and sat on the floor with me. He was fine after, he did similar to my husband about a fortnight ago, same reason being told to get off something he should not be on. Just looking for some advice please.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

> I put him on his side very smartly


I would be careful about putting a dog on his side, you may not be prepared for a dog fight. I'm not saying to back down from him, but you stand a chance of it escalating from a growl to a bite when you do it that way. Its hard to stand tough, when you have a dog hanging on your arm. 

You might want to consider some professional help at this stage. Keep a leash on him so you can remove him from furniture, without having to put your hands on him.
Hopefully its a phase that can be quickly corrected, if not I wish you nothing but the best in your long journey ahead.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Intellectual Property removed by Author.


----------



## Taika (Sep 14, 2013)

Thank you for much appreciated advice.


----------



## Taika (Sep 14, 2013)

After reading the replies just wondering how you would reprimand your dog at the time please. Just looking now for alternative way if needed.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Def agree with the leash. We went thru a phase of this and it's not smart to touch the dog directly and do NOT reach for the collar. Also make sure you're not asking the dog, but telling the dog, off. No response, stand, tug the lead, repeat command. You may also follow with more obedience directly after. Make him do heel around the house or sits and downs. Maybe not what others would do but when mine don't listen I like to reinforce who's is charge with basic obedience. Most likely this is a stage for your pup but if it escalates please find professional help.


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

We recently had this same problem with our girl jumping in the car and not wanting to come back out (I want her riding in her crate, not the backseat). I think she gets super wound up because she is afraid we are leaving without her. From experience, SteelCityDozer is right, don't reach for the dog or the collar. I did not get bit, but I got mouthed which was bad enough. She obviously did not have a leash on I could tug, but I tried something new that has been working with almost every other behavioral issue---I left and she was all by herself. I shut the doors to the car, went inside, closed the garage door, had a drink of water. Maybe 3-5 minutes elapsed at most. Went back out to the car, opened the door, said "off" and she came flying out . She was then more than happy to jump in the crate where she belonged. 

A friend told me one of the worst things a pack can do is "shun" a dog, so that is what we are doing in walking out when she does something bad. I imagine it is pretty funny watching me and hubby cram in the half bathroom when the dog steals the remote and will not give it back.


----------

